

Why I can't stand AirBnB - jgrahamc
http://doublestealth.blogspot.com/2012/06/why-i-cant-stand-airbnb.html

======
jprobitaille
Is this satire? I think it's satire.

[http://www.tineye.com/search/50f79f0ea3bb24bbe2217c14e27e7b7...](http://www.tineye.com/search/50f79f0ea3bb24bbe2217c14e27e7b7ef47ca2e3/?pluginver=)

~~~
runamok
I hope so: [http://doublestealth.blogspot.com/2012/06/life-in-day-of-
sta...](http://doublestealth.blogspot.com/2012/06/life-in-day-of-startup-
ceo.html)

An excerpt: Here's my daily rhythm (don't call it ritual: it's not about being
repetitive, it's about being in tune).

0523 Alarm sounds on my iPhone 4GS. I don't use just any alarm program: I use
Biorythym Alarm System+ which monitors my internal body clock and starts
ringing at the appropriate time before 0523 to begin a smooth start to the
day. It uses Gregorian chants, nature sounds and recordings from inside the
womb to ease me into the day.

0530 I'm in front of my MacBook Air (with 256GB SSD) at my desk made from
recycled lumber from South African railway tracks. Why did I get up 7 minutes
earlier? Because, as Manic Minute Minder Pro reminds me 7 minutes wasted per
day 1.7 extra days of productive time per year. 1.7 days when the competition
is literally sleeping!

I drink a large bowl of Jing Tea Matcha Supreme Green and a glass of organic
milk. At 0533 every day I'm hacking through my email, TODOs, tweets and
catching up on Hacker News. Every 20 minutes Time Out reminds me to stop,
meditate and focus.

0645 I walk into my bedroom with a green tea for my wife Cassiopeia who is
waking up. We smile at each other and spend the next 15 minutes on One on One
Time. At 0700 it's time to wake our two boys: Dagwood and Spaniel.

~~~
jgrahamc
Yes, it is.

Yesterday my parody post (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4166183>) was a
big hit and some people asked me to run with it.

------
mech4bg
Haha I thought this post was real, but when I read the other blog post I
thought it must be satire... it's right on the line though.

------
spacestation
"Yellow, Yellow", reminds me of piss.

